# Dark Druids new 1e version Now Available



## Guy Fullerton (Mar 21, 2015)

*Rob Kuntz's Dark Druids is now available again*

... this time for use with 1st edition AD&D! *

Dark Druids is a 56 page module by Robert J. Kuntz, covering an outdoor area, three dungeon levels, the Dark Druid variant class, historical commentary explaining the module's connections to early campaigns, over 40 new illustrations, and more!

$24 + shipping; print only; 56 page booklet and retro-style detached cover with maps on the cover interior.

More details, ordering options, and info about how this 1e version differs from previous (d20 & CU) versions here:
http://www.chaotichenchmen.com/p/dark-druids-by-robert-j-kuntz.html

Read below the image for Four Cool Things about Dark Druids...







*Four Cool Things about Dark Druids*

1. Delivers the unexpected. Not your stereotypical Druid-themed module. Becomes progressively more "Dark" and complex as the adventurers get further.

2. Contains the Urn of Elemental Darkness, a fully-realized major artifact. Even if you don't use the module as-is, you can use the Urn of Elemental Darkness as a basis for further adventures of discovery, experimentation and conflict.

3. Offers multiple avenues of approach on the lowest levels. Different adventuring groups can experience the module in different ways (potentially affecting different ... sides of the situation), based on which way they happen to enter the lowest dungeon level, and what information they gleaned on upper levels.

4. Threatens significant consequences to the campaign. The adventurers are under time pressure, and failure (or inaction) will result in the appearance of a <redacted>!


* AD&D is a trademark of Wizards of the Coast, and is used without permission.
Chaotic Henchmen Productions and its products are not affiliated with Wizards of the Coast.


----------

